
Ask HN: What makes you loose credibility on a web resource? - WolfOliver
What makes you close a site immediately (like a GitHub project, a landing page, a HN posts, a blog post)?
======
sandov
Modal window asking me to subscribe.

Low contrast between text and background, bonus points if the font is really
thin.

Highlighting text does anything other than highlighting text (e.g. opening a
menu to share quote on twitter)

Scrollbar highjacking

Clicking on background takes you away from the article (TechCrunch used to do
this)

Scrolling down takes you to another article (some news sites do this)

~~~
WolfOliver
Thank You, That's quite helpful to have in mind building my landing pages :)

------
PaulHoule
(1) The article is on medium

(2) Pop-over windows (e.g. sign up to our email newsletter)

(3) Ads out of control; not "ads cover content" but "ads cover ads". Many
sites like anandtech are designed now so that the pages jitter on mobile in
such a way that you try to scroll and somehow an ad gets positioned under your
finger and KA-CHING!

(4) Taboolah, Outbrain, anything like that.

(5) "Hiring is Broken", "Does your API need a content marketing strategy?" and
other fake memes that are promoted on a pay-for-play basis by Triplebyte,
Mulesoft and other information polluters.

------
epc
Full page takeover popup asking me to sign up for a newsletter. Closed with
fist pounding emphasis if I just clicked through on a link from the very
newsletter the site wants me to sign up for.

~~~
epc
Dishonorable mentions: asking me to accept notifications from the site, or the
full page "YOU SEEM TO BE BLOCKING ADVERTISING" from getadmiral.com (I don't
block ads, I don't have an ad blocker, I do block tracking cookies/scripts).

------
brodouevencode
Sites with community moderation and community driven content but advertise as
open and free, in which the content and moderation is clearly swayed
ideologically.

------
mtmail
Asking for payment, e.g. $3/month for a small service, but hiding company
details. E.g. in which country the website is operating. Online (e.g. Stripe)
payments are simple but I need to know whom I create a contract with.

